# Partner permanent visa (subclass 801)



## ch3stones (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a bit curious. Has anyone been granted with Partner permanent visa (subclass 801) directly once you showed strong evidence against 3yr+ relationships (de facto or marriage)?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

It is possible, and there have been a number or posters here that have done it. You need to request it first up in your cover letter stating a brief reason why you think you qualify.

Keep in mind it shoud be at least 3 years living together, and not just in a relationship.


----------



## pressharry (Jul 5, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> It is possible, and there have been a number or posters here that have done it. You need to request it first up in your cover letter stating a brief reason why you think you qualify.
> 
> Keep in mind it shoud be at least 3 years living together, and not just in a relationship.


Please note that if you have a dependent child to the sponsoring partner, the relationship only needs to be 2 years long and not 3.


----------



## Lisa84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes. We've been together for 4,5 years and have a child on the way.


----------



## ch3stones (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys, really appreciate your reply. My wife and I been living together more than 6 years and we have no children. I don't worry about the evidence; however I didn't put any request on the cover letter. Can I expect my CO to be flexiable enough to grant permanent visa directly to my wife? or I shall contact the CO as soon as I know who he is.

By the way, the application document was sent by express mail this Monday. Bridging a was granted this morning.


----------



## homeboy0312 (Jun 24, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> It is possible, and there have been a number or posters here that have done it. You need to request it first up in your cover letter stating a brief reason why you think you qualify.
> 
> Keep in mind it shoud be at least 3 years living together, and not just in a relationship.


hey there, about the the 3 years living together thing - how about my partner and I have been in a committed relationship for a bit more than 3 years, have been constantly searching for a place to live in during the first year and having been living together for the other 2 years... would they consider this 3 years a long term relationship and grant a permanent visa?


----------



## Lisa84 (Nov 13, 2010)

homeboy0312 said:


> hey there, about the the 3 years living together thing - how about my partner and I have been in a committed relationship for a bit more than 3 years, have been constantly searching for a place to live in during the first year and having been living together for the other 2 years... would they consider this 3 years a long term relationship and grant a permanent visa?


No, I don't think they would... maybe it is worth waiting for another year until you apply


----------



## jdm (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to share that my friend who came here last February last year she applied for PMV and got pregnant early just got married last Dec she was really lucky and she didnt wait for 2 years to be a permanent residence here in Australia. She rang me last March telling me she was granted a permanent residence and all the paper works finally over. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## myaccessaustralia (May 16, 2012)

ch3stones said:


> Guys, really appreciate your reply. My wife and I been living together more than 6 years and we have no children. I don't worry about the evidence; however I didn't put any request on the cover letter. Can I expect my CO to be flexiable enough to grant permanent visa directly to my wife? or I shall contact the CO as soon as I know who he is.
> 
> By the way, the application document was sent by express mail this Monday. Bridging a was granted this morning.


Hi,

DIAC policy states: Clause 801.221(6A) provides that the two-year wait out period does not apply if, at the time the visa application was made, the visa applicant and their partner were in a long-term partner relationship. In this situation, the visa decision maker will, immediately after granting the visa 820, assess the applicant's visa 801 application and, if Schedule 2 criteria are satisfied, proceed to grant the visa 801.

So in theory, your case officer should consider your wife for a 801 automatically, but to be safe, I would call DIAC (131 881), since you don't have an email contact for your case officer, and ask that a note be put on the system that you would like consider for a 801 visa


----------

